# What a dilemma with rain and lawn mowing



## debodun (May 3, 2016)

My lawn needs mowing desperately - in some places it's going to seed already. Our village-wide garage sale is this weekend, but I wanted to get an  early start on Friday. I can't set up tables until the grass is cut. It's been raining here off and on since Sunday, and the forecast is that way through this Saturday. I don't like to mow when the grass it wet - it leaves clumps on the lawn and also clogs the mower. I thought I could get someone to do it, but they either say that they don't mow unless the grass is dry or my request it "too short notice" to get it done by Thursday afternoon. We don't have that many people that do mowing around here - at least that I can find online or in the local business directory. Any suggestions?


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 3, 2016)

You have to work around Mother Nature, you should be pleased to get rain, many areas in the US have drought conditions.  When I had to mow damp grass I just did it with my mower.  Frequent stops to clear the wet grass from the mower is unavoidable.  Raking the lines of clumps afterwards is the only way to really get them up in this situation.  Good luck, do it in sections if it's too much work for you, do half, take a break then tackle the other half.  :rain:


----------

